# Illegals



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, we came back from France this morning via the Eurotunnel. As we have a dog we had to park where they check the dog passports,there was another British registered van their a Hymer,the owner was outside looking around and under his van.
Moments later a Gendermarie van pulled up,two guys and a dog got out,the dog ran around the van for two minutes barking all the time and going under it !!
Much too all our surprise a young black guy crawled from under it !!
The two cops grabbed,not softly either and bundled,pushed him to the side of the parking area,the dog was put on a lead but continued to worry and bark at the now disappointed black guy.
Little while later just as we were leaving he was the bundled into a larger van and taken away !
The police did not talk to either me or the van owner at all while dealing with the illegal !!
When we were having our dogs passport and him checked the attendant told us that this was now happening regularly and that this was the 5th this week !
They were told by the police that they were tying themselves onto vans parked at the Cite Aire.
We did not that this time it was fully lit unlike in June when it was in darkness.
So watch out all,take care that you do not have an extra passenger


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We came back on Tuesday also via the Eurotunnel and with 2 dogs. We also had stayed overnight at Cite Aire from lunchtime on Monday. We had several shopping trips into Citie but one of us always stayed in the van.

There is a bank of tall shrubs/trees on one side of the aire and there were about 20 'gentlemen' living on some pallets covered with tarpaulin. Please note they were INSIDE in aire parking area and not outside the fence. We only noticed how well they were hidden when we were walking our dogs.

We constantly checked the underside of our van and people were leaving their blinds open so we could watch each other's van. The lighting in the aire was good and bright until about midnight when they dimmed the lights down a bit.

PS. Was impressed by the people who had left their van to go shopping, leaving a sound recording of a dog barking loudly in the van.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Why would you risk it staying there in the first place ... the wines not that cheap surely.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You're right it isn't..........what a place to stop :wink: 

tony


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

Try this instead of the Cite de Europe car park/Aire. . . . . .

https://www.google.co.uk/maps?ll=50...id=2QA3dn7NPlwURUJrm5Gd8g&cbp=12,43.26,,0,8.9

The aerial photo is a bit out of date and just shows a field, but the sat-nav co-ordinates are 50.91549, 1.72127 if that helps.

If you fancy a campsite instead of the free Aire, there's one half a mile due south on the Rue du Chateau d'Eau which you can see on the aerial photo.

It's a short walk into Escalles if you want a restaurant or two.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Steve_UK said:


> Try this instead of the Cite de Europe car park/Aire. . . . . .
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps?ll=50...id=2QA3dn7NPlwURUJrm5Gd8g&cbp=12,43.26,,0,8.9
> 
> ...


There is also a super but quiet site within half a mile of the Aire in escalles , last time there it was £9 per night inc hook up . Nice end or start to your trip and guaranteed to 'hanger on,s'


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I used to stop at cite de Europe but now switched to baie de somme which is patrolled several times a night by the Gendarmes and is miles from anywhere .2 weeks ago there were lots of illegals bizarrely along the exit road from Euro tunnel who tried to flag me down. This is obviously a no stopping zone now for us all.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"wp1234"wrote


> Why would you risk it staying there in the first place ... the wines not that cheap surely.


Nothing to do with wine prices.

If you've crossed to France late or are returning to the UK early via the Chunnel it's a very convenient place to stay.
We've stayed there but not any more.

We now use the payage, Bay de Somme aire which is about an hour south down the autoroute from the tunnel.

A question I've been asking is how do the illegals know which vans are returning to the UK.
Choose the wrong one and it's Rouen and beyond before you know it!


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

autostratus said:


> "wp1234"wrote
> 
> 
> > Why would you risk it staying there in the first place ... the wines not that cheap surely.
> ...


If they had looked at all the dead fly's on the front of my van then the would have known I was heading back to the uk, because all the nice clean vans are on their way to France :lol:


----------

